# New Granite Countertops



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey!!! Where was the stove, lamb, and potatoes when we went to the beach the other day?!?!? :--appalled: I'm hungry now! That looks SO good! :bowl:


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

All I can say is...those are some lucky dogs!!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Hot dog but I am pea green!!!!!!! Looks like a great way to eat dinner.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Wow, looks so beautiful! I bet your boys really enjoy going there!! Great pics!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

lol LOVE it! You 3 boys are so lucky to have that island with all those fancy countertops  I'm jealous!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks like all three boys had a great day, and meal too! Nice pics Rob!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Very lucky boys! Beautiful pictures and boys. Looks like a great place to play and dine.


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

I flashed back to the pictures you posted last year when you brought the steak out there! I love it!


----------



## boo.and.hanna (May 23, 2010)

fabulous pictures and such happy dogs!


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Now that's a kitchen!
Karen


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Love it! I am so envious of you 3 boys! Beautiful spot you have to visit.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Now I can't think of a better way to spend a day! I'm a bit jealous though here it is almost the end of May and I haven't even had my boat out yet!!! Thanks for sharing the pictures and those two very happy dogs of yours.

Pete


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Your boys must be two of the luckiest Goldens on the planet. They spend so much time outside running and having fun - and now I hear they have their own island! wow!!
lucky pups.
And next time I'm in Maine I'm coming for dinner!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow!! Looks like you three had a great day!! I love the view.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

You are living my husband's dream life--Maine, beer, shepherd's pie, Goldens, and being on the water! I bet y'all had a wonderful day!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh, and I thought you had done some renovating!

You guys have the life!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Life of the rich and famous huh? Looks yummy and l LOVE those granite countertops! Easy cleanup!!!


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Oakly & Caue's dad, you have the exact same portable grill we are thinking of buying as it is the perfect size to fit into one of the hatches on our kayaks. How do you like it? Any con's or got-yah's while using it?


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Those boys sure do have a difficult life.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I hope you made a plate for yourself! Yummy!

The only thing missing is a crown for the heads of your goldens. They had the look of royalty, patiently waiting for their master to cook their meal--they certainly were treated like kings!

I have a friend who breeds german shepherds on occasion and she and her husband owns a KOA campground in Maine, in the Freeport area--she keeps saying I need to come up with Mac and my husband--these photos certainly are encouraging!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

The fold and go works great but I have had to improvise a wind break on really windy days.



Our3dogs said:


> Oakly & Caue's dad, you have the exact same portable grill we are thinking of buying as it is the perfect size to fit into one of the hatches on our kayaks. How do you like it? Any con's or got-yah's while using it?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Beautiful shots  I was expecting to see your boys on polished granite but these pictures were even better!


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

Now that's my kind of setup!

I'm jealous..looks like everyone had a great time.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Oakley & Caue's dad, thanks for the info. We thought it might need a wind break, and were already visualizing a portable one for it. THANKS!


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

Those countertops are fabulous. I bet that was a delicious meal.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Ha ha ha! you had me going there. I was thinking, I didn't remember that Rob was into home decorating (he must have been reading the other threads and got the re-do bug or something)
You idea of a granite countertop is more my speed.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Love your granite countertops, puts the granite in my kitchen to shame, oh and your dinner looks pretty yummy too


----------



## lizandhec (Sep 20, 2009)

What lucky dogs!! Beautiful pictures!


----------



## LuvGoldens4Ever (Dec 14, 2009)

WOW!!! It looks like such a perfect way to spend a day  Beautiful!!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Yummy! Lucky pups!  great pictures!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

you can remodel my kitchen anytime. Love the photos


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

There I was, thinking that someone had put up a post about his/her kitchen...! Well, in a way you have, I suppose. I would love to live where you are, it is so beautiful, those boys are so lucky!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I have plans to do EXACTLY this in a few weeks. I'm so jealous.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Great food and great atmosphere. 
What more could a pup want??


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Wowww.. lucky boys and beautiful photos


----------

